# Wireless Laptop Internet Slows Down Desktop Internet



## MTBackus (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's the deal --

I have a DSL modem with built in wireless. My desktop is connected directly to the modem via USB. There's another desktop that's connected to the modem wirelessly. Whenever I connect to the internet in my house using my laptop, the internet runs very slow and at the same time makes the desktops' internet slow. When I disconnect my laptop from wireless internet at my house, the internet goes back to normal on the desktops. My laptop works fine on every other wireless internet point... it's just when I try to connect at my house. 

I've tried numerous things: repairing the Network Connection, /ipconfig -release /ipconfig -renew, reinstalling wireless card, disable/enable wireless card. Nothing has fixed the problem. What is going on here?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection?
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

